# What is it?



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

Can anyone identify this plant. It came up wild in the middle of some milkweed. I haven't seen it around here before (NW Florida) and don't have any idea what it is. 
This is the only plant and only bloom on it so I don't know if it's something the bees will use or not.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm going with some kind of mint.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

If it is from the mint family it will have a square stem
Johno


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

I agree that it isn't a mint. It doesn't have any hint of a mint odor when leaves are crushed.


----------



## OkieRob (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks a little like ****le burr. Can't see the leaves real good.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

The flower and leaves look similar to a ****le burr but this plant doesn't have any sort of burr on it. This plant's flower is a cluster of tiny little flowers with each on its own little stalk.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

It's wild ageratum


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

loghousebees said:


> It's wild ageratum


I agree. Thanks!


----------

